# What Are Your Plans For 2019?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

What are your plans for 2019?

Will you be making any changes? Learning more survival skills?


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

2019 we will have a new president, wich hopefully will let us buy guns ( the current gun control is awfull). So thats my plan for 2019, getting guns 😁


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pretty much stay the course. Store more food, ammo etc. I need more range time, though. I'd like to get my Scout 11 to an 800yd range and see how far I can shoot it accurately. Nearby ranges are all 100yds.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll try to find a job. I haven't worked in 10 years besides the part time caregiving for Mum. Maybe find my IAM Journeymans card and apply with it. I heard it pays well.
She'll be at Fort Custer National Cemetery this weekend or early next week::redsnipe::


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay alive, healthy and out of jail.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Restock and expand food supplies, looking at a second drop off for supplies if I need to bug out to my final destination....already have one, but another would make the trip on foot a bit easier, it’s a four day hike from point A to point B.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm gonna take some time off around Christmas time and thinking about heading down to San Antonio …. I'm gonna get to the bottom of these camping trips, your new pharmacist friend, and them darn flu shots!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

#1 Staying alive (insert BeeGees song here) ... always a challenge for me now that I'm old and half-useless LOL.
#2 Continue to rotate/donate older stock and replace with new. Lots of soup kitchens and pantries around my new town.
#3 Try and write a few more short stories (be nice to have another book finished before they roll me in a hole, but we'll see).
#4 Did I mention staying alive? Stayin' alive :vs_bananasplit: stayin' alive :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd appreciate to maintain my status as alive, employed, free (not a prisoner) and without disease. It would be fun if I could shoot with my camera or any guns more often than previous years, but I don't want to jinx anything. It would be very cool to get my 1st book published and 2nd finished. 

Of course, more ammo, silver, general preps and friends who want to join our plan would be great too. But I'm not going to expect anything except the sun to come up in the East and go down in the West.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

BookWorm said:


> I'd appreciate to maintain my status as alive, employed, free (not a prisoner) and without disease. It would be fun if I could shoot with my camera or any guns more often than previous years, but I don't want to jinx anything. It would be very cool to get my 1st book published and 2nd finished.
> 
> Of course, more ammo, silver, general preps and friends who want to join our plan would be great too. But I'm not going to expect anything except the sun to come up in the East and go down in the West.


Been shopping a manuscript around the publishing houses? If so, I hope you find a home (and contract) for your book in the coming year of 2019. Good luck!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> 2019 we will have a new president, wich hopefully will let us buy guns ( the current gun control is awfull). So thats my plan for 2019, getting guns &#55357;&#56833;


Spoken like a true ******* :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Just keep putting together my preps, learning things and yakin with you good folk.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Going home to Ireland I’ve been away since January and want to get home. Must admit I thought this was a great job getting paid to move some boats around. The first one was a nearly new boat taken from London to SF and that was fun, but now I’ve agreed to take a boat back to Boston and the boat kind of worries me and I’m not looking as forward to this trip. We had to get the bottom painted here in SF and I’ve had to stay here far longer then I wanted. Can’t wait to be home.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Staying the course. Survive another year just to piss some people off. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Try to get Cricket to love me
2. Shoot some stuff.
3. Eat some stuff.
4. Read some stuff.
5. Wake up on the right side of the grave every day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make it to 2020 to start with


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just volunteered again for LOVE INC. I go there every day so I might as well get paid my "Love Buck" while I'm there until employment becomes available

https://loveincnewaygo.com/


----------



## edprof (Aug 13, 2016)

Improve myhealth through some natural practices such as exercise. Most of the rest is done.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Just volunteered again for LOVE INC. I go there every day so I might as well get paid my "Love Buck" while I'm there until employment becomes available
> 
> https://loveincnewaygo.com/


Excellent Bucket Back, nice first step in your new journey.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I need to lose 50+ pounds
restock my canned food
launch a sustained and aggressive attack on @Denton 's character


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bring it!


Maine-Marine said:


> I need to lose 50+ pounds
> restock my canned food
> launch a sustained and aggressive attack on @Denton 's character


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably still a few pics of him and the cute Nanny Goat floating around out in cyberspace somewhere or another.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Excellent Bucket Back, nice first step in your new journey.


Strange, the church( St Barts) Mum's having her service at is not listed, but the sister church St. Joes in White Cloud is? Same priest works both

eta g key is stuck


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm now retired. I was planning on doing it officially on December 31, 2018. But I got my work done, and I finally found a shrink who knows what's she's doing. I'm happier, less stressed, and I plan to sleep a bit later before I go to the gym. The gym will be there when I show up, so there is no rush.

I'm also going to do more formal studying in the pursuit of Japanese polishing. Not for work, just because I want to learn the craft in depth.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm owed a month at my doctor's office rehab place. Basically a gym. Plus Amy is a hot Filipino who is a P.T. that likes to slap me and tell me how to work out////////////


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I'm owed a month at my doctor's office rehab place. Basically a gym. Plus Amy is a hot Filipino who is a P.T. that likes to slap me and tell me how to work out////////////


Oh Baby &#8230;. it hurts so good!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

She is a Mackenzie rehab therapist and saved my back 8/15 to 9/15

I showed her my appreciation more than once.........................


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm learning to work on detachment to stuff....Good stuff like food, coffee, relationships, doing what I want when I want if that makes sense, I don't know if that does. Not in a Zen type of way, but more like appreciating the good things for God's sake, not my own sake and being able to take it or leave it as necessary. Because I really think that when the stuff hits, it's gonna be the most important prep in my arsenal. Attachment to things or even people in my family--again for my own sake and not for God's sake--is going to equal pain when the bad times come. Fr Ripperger is teaching me about this stuff.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had been taking daily prilosec for years to counter my lousy diet. I stopped taking it a couple weeks ago and changed my eating/drinking habits drastically, so far so good. I have noticed that eating an apple seems to help on those occasions when heartburn starts to affect me, luckily a local store has braeburns for $.98 # every day.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Do less buying and do more actual using my preps to make things like cheese, preserved meat, vinegar, a better garden.

As I've said before here a person needs to actually practice and learn new skills by doing. Reading in a book is fine but there's always something you need or can get better at but unless you actually do these things you'll never know until it's too late because the internet and stores will be down.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Do less buying and do more actual using my preps to make things like cheese, preserved meat, vinegar, a better garden.
> 
> As I've said before here a person needs to actually practice and learn new skills by doing. Reading in a book is fine but there's always something you need or can get better at but unless you actually do these things you'll never know until it's too late because the internet and stores will be down.


your plan is very good, that is very true, not all things will come out right at first try. Cheese making has a learning curve, and with time you can learn how to make it more to your family liking. Same goes for the garden, each place has it owns particularities in soil and climate/ sun hours, it takes some planting seasons to learn what grows better where and to improve soil.


----------



## loki masters (Dec 13, 2018)

Gathering more prep materials and learning more skills that I need. I want to learn more about how to craft makeshift shelters and how to forage for food better. I'm also going to get married in the fall after I move to my new city.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Spend less, prep more and keep living.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am going to retire. And we are looking at property in the Teton area.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> work out


I used to date a Filipino, and if she's speaking in her native tongue she is not saying "work harder."

She is saying "work out at home."

What did you do to her?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm retired and age and health issues are catching up to me fast. For next year, my plans are to stop any additional puchases (yah, right) 
and stay where I am on prepping. I figure in 2-3 years, It won't matter to me any more. I plan to continue to teach ham radio classes. 
I am surprised that more prepper don't get their license. Too many seem to think have a $30 Baofeng is all the need. I'am working on
updating my Power Point presentations to cover, nuclear disasters, EMP, and Geomagnetic storm. I really ned to get off my butt and 
increase my walking before I can't walk.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In all seriousness, I am going to streamline and consolidate. Over 30 years of marriage we have to much useless crap. It's got to go. I have an eye on retirement if the world don't go to hell before then, so I want less clutter in my life. Going to start looking more in depth at moving to the country, location, acreage, price, needs, etc. I am going to do more reading, ( I already read quite a bit ) mostly history and autobiographical. Continue my storage but still work on self sustaining at least as well as I can here in the metropolis. I am no longer in a position of having to play catch up so I can afford to pick and choose my path with some consideration. I'll keep my eyes on the horizon and continue to try and put my wife and I in the best position possible to meet the coming storm. All this and have a hell of a good time doing it. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

lose some fat, get a rifle and pistol, get some EMS training, put back a years worth of food. On top of school and work, I have a full schedule.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyone take any steps towards their 2019 goals yet?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One goal will be to turn over more to the next generation. It will be them that carry the flag and roles will flip. And yes steps are being taken and will continue .
In retirement our second most valuable past time riding has suffered a bit as we adjust. That will be corrected and the first step was taken Jan 1.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Anyone take any steps towards their 2019 goals yet?


Same goal as every year. Be a kinder, more empathetic, more understanding man. I'm hoping to make it past the first week, this year.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Same goal as every year. Be a kinder, more empathetic, more understanding man. I'm hoping to make it past the first week, this year.


I hope you do, but I'm sure I won't make it that long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> I hope you do, but I'm sure I won't make it that long.


Never mind. Ten minutes into work and I already called a supervisor a retard. 
Oh, well; there's always next year.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I had intended to retire, but my supplier tossed a deal at me I could not ignore, so it's probably one more month. I'll fully retire at the end of February. I'm 68 and I've enough dealing with clients who think I work 24 hours per day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Never mind. Ten minutes into work and I already called a supervisor a retard.
> Oh, well; there's always next year.


 When you have made it to a point in life this far. And things have gone reasonable well. You have adapted and made changes along the way. Excepted others in you life and learned to work with their versions of how it should be. You reach a point where you may decide you have made pretty much all of the important coinages and give up.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

I began saving, losing, and working. Saving money, losing weight, and working at a job that is teaching me how to use tools and is rather physical.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I had intended to retire, but my supplier tossed a deal at me I could not ignore, so it's probably one more month. I'll fully retire at the end of February. I'm 68 and I've enough dealing with clients who think I work 24 hours per day.


I wish I could retire at 68. Wifey is 11 years younger than I am. I guess there's always the lottery.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

*Engraving*

Looking for examples of engraved handguns. I'm thinking og getting one engraved.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Anyone take any steps towards their 2019 goals yet?


ME! ME! ME! I'm just gonna try to make it another year...Health is crap...came out of military with parts missing and a whole lotta hits to the old gourd not too awfully long ago.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Learn more skills!
Goal-Extra Class radio licence.
Goal-TECC certificate.
Goal-Get a CERT team up and running in my local Area.
We planned and executed a really great outdoor exercise incorporating TECC,tactical mobile radio and live fire exercise. It went off without a hitch.
Next FTX will be in April in the Prescott area- a "Grab your Get-Home/72 bag and spend the weekend outdoors scenario" 
I'm really looking forward to this event!
If you aren't getting out and getting familiar with both the gear and people you plan to rely on...you gotta get that sorted!
To quote a friend "Do you have a Plan? Did you write it down?....No? Then you only have an Idea."


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will go back and read,
BUT- my wish is to have some EXTRA on hand..
Extra ignitor for my furnace, went out on Friday before MLK weekend, and part was not available till Tuesday, only 30 dollars, but it was cold in the house. Replaced the ignitor easily, but want a replacement hidden, in case this crap happens again on a weekend, or long holiday.
Extra fire wood, that is split and seasoned
Extra kindling.
Extra payment made on the house loan (against principal) or however you claim it, one extra payment a year is supposed to make my 30 year loan be paid off in 20 years.
Extra water, extra rice, extra sugar, extra beans, all put in tote bins, in the "crawl space" of my house, which needs to have some EXTRA insulation applied, and a few areas of insulation rehung. Also, the "floor access" door, or hatch lid, has no insulation, and it makes my wifes closet colder than hell. I will insulate the bottom somehow.
ALWAYS, extra guns and ammo.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Me?....First off I'm gonna figure out how we are getting a new President in 2019.... Then I'm moving into an RV for full time RV life....Then...I'mma go to my kids Airforce basic training graduation, my youngest sons high school graduation...then...I'mma learn how to sew.....and start a new hobby of building a hand made Gi-Normous Doll house for my grand daughter......Then I will probably take a nap.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Old SF Guy said:


> ME?... .I'mma learn how to sew.....and start a new hobby of building a hand made Gi-Normous Doll house for my grand daughter......Then I will probably take a nap.


Sewing is a skill that takes practice. Taking a nap sounds good.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

This is my 1st post in 6 years...My plans are to keep stocking up on food and ammo...I now have 5 rifles about 30,000 rds of ammo a 12 gauge shotgun 35# long bow and 40+arrows...If anything happens to me my stepson is set up for life..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@watcher, thanks for jumping "back in".


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

watcher said:


> This is my 1st post in 6 years...My plans are to keep stocking up on food and ammo...I now have 5 rifles about 30,000 rds of ammo a 12 gauge shotgun 35# long bow and 40+arrows...If anything happens to me my stepson is set up for life..


Whats your address buddy?....I could use some more arrows.....


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Anyone take any steps towards their 2019 goals yet?


Yes, Getting a lot more exercise and moving to a stronger financial position. While not a goal by adding a few cows we're also adding to our potential food preps.

Now if I could only stop sneaking in and raiding Slippy's bourbon stocks.... : )


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm gonna keep stocking up on things needed for everyday situations to teotwawki to everywhere situations.while looking for a place in the country.seeing how i hate living in the city.keep looking for a truck to trade the car for.most importantly. keep irritating folk's for the fun of it..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jimLE said:


> most importantly. keep irritating folk's for the fun of it..


Now jimLE is my kind of prepper! Seems he can recognize the lighter side of life and take a break from deadly serious consequences of the world, we find ourselves engaged in.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Improving pt


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to find the best (or worst) books by Doc Holliday (yes, he used the double LL in his name), Billy the Kid, Sonny Barger, and Jean Lafitte. It appears I have slipped from the noble rafters of the ignoble. Oh, the shame.

You come check my pistol, it's loaded with the most lethal rounds made. I dare you to "thumb" my knives, you'll bleed so fast even a Hollywood doctor will be unable to save you. My jeans are the scuzziest, my engines are built to scream past any prudent red-line, I translated moves with a French foil and a saber to enhance slashes with a polished switchblade. I tried folks--and I fell from great heights.

Today started like any other day. I got up, checked my wounds, fumbled for a knife, drank coffee even Juan Valdez would reject as being to bold, and ran my fingers over those wounds lost in my caffeination. I felt the oily heat of fresh blood. Oh, what vistas were imagined!

But it was all lost. "Fate" that haughty mistress had set the snares. Ego ensnares us all.

So I stand before you, shameful and sad. Don't look upon me in my self pity, I know what happened.

I now have two forum friends. They want to "like me."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. I am finally going to finally read Thucidydes.
View attachment 96783


2. And I am going to get some .45 ACP HP +P, hopefully from Georgia Arms; but if not there, then somewhere.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## edprof (Aug 13, 2016)

I've been working on improving my health. Other than high blood pressure, I have no chronic illnesses, but I could stand to lose 30 to 50 pounds. Progress is slow when the next birthday will be my 69th. I'm still in the game, though.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Anyone take any steps towards their 2019 goals yet?


We are going over to the area we want to move to and look at property in June. Then start the land development shortly after. Had to extend retirement until May of next year. Want the place turn key ready by then.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

In 7 days I RETIRE. Then I will be spending more time at Camp, Shooting, reloading, fishing and a new hobby Ham Radio. Of course only after I do all my honey-do chores


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

1. Battery backup for sump pumps prior to spring.
2. Finish attic improvements - gotta have a place to store any more preps.
3. Learn the skill of gardening. Land with enough sunlight is my limiting factor.
4. Learn how to make rice and beans tasty and create some variations.
5. Hardcopy some of the information I have stored electronically.
6. Strive to continue to meet others who have useful insight to share.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

1. Battery backup for sump pumps prior to spring.
2. Finish attic improvements - gotta have a place to store any more preps.
3. Learn the skill of gardening. Land with enough sunlight is my limiting factor.
4. Learn how to make rice and beans tasty and create some variations.
5. Hardcopy some of the information I have stored electronically.
6. Strive to continue to meet others who have useful insight to share.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm slowly dying....I wont be doing much of anything. Thank you Socialized medicine! (VA)


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

For the remainder of this year, I'm still setting up house. I have ample space for storing food and basic necessities and that's where I'm at. Also trying to get more organized with work and finances etc. I suppose I'm setting myself up to start the good stuff in 2020 - hoping to have enough funds to indulge in prepping more and learn about guns/gain skill and gardening now that I have space to. I can't wait till winter is over! it hasn't really started yet though.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> 1. I am finally going to finally read Thucidydes.
> View attachment 96783
> 
> 
> 2. And I am going to get some .45 ACP HP +P, hopefully from Georgia Arms; but if not there, then somewhere.:tango_face_smile:


Well, I can say with a surety that I won't read Thucydides this year, I have more darn books than I know what to do with. So, I don't do anything, and my health stinks! 
Life has gotten in the way of my big plan.:laugh:
And, I got some boxes of 230 FMJ instead of +HP; but hey at least I have some bullets for my gun.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

For the duration of 2019, I plan to visit Ollies a lot, it is a big old barn, full of odds and ends.
Books, camo jackets and coveralls, it wore me out just looking around the joint. I like those kinds of places. 
Big Lots used to be that way, but now....they stink!


----------



## Kaybek (May 10, 2020)

Well, late to this thread so I'll just apply my thoughts for 2020. Right now I just want to get my faimliy through 2020 safely with the Coronavirus going around. We were already somewhat prep'd for this type of event so that's a good start. I'm more concerned about the economic impact and subsequent risk for higher crime due to unemployment.


----------

